# number of embies for 40yr old



## bangersandmash (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Are there any ladies over 40 out there? And how many embies did you have put back? And how likely are triplettes?

I am a poor responder and only had 3 follies. They collected 3 eggs and all 3 have fertilized! So I havent given any thought to how many as I thought I would only have 1 or 2 to transfer. I have ET at 10am tomorrow. 3 babies - how would we cope both physically and financially? Its a big decision!

Thanks in advance
Bangers


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Bangers,

I'm 40 (eek!) and just about to start a new fresh cycle which will hopefully result in a brother or sister for Thomas.  We discussed the number of embryos with our consultant and he advised to go with three.  This was partly due to my age, but also partly because this will probably be our last cycle, and therefore it's a case of giving it every chance.  

On the issue of multiple births he said he had never had triplets with 3 embryos for someone aged 40+, and very few twin pregnancies.  We've left it that we'll decide when we (hopefully) get to embryo transfer.  If there are two top-grade embryos then we might go with just two, but if the quality is average then we'd go with three.  However I've got to get that far first ... baseline scan this Friday.

Don't know if this is any help, but good luck with whatever you decide and I really hope you're successful!

Katy x


----------



## bangersandmash (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Katy,

Yes thank you it was very helpful! I think we have decided to go with 3. Its good to know what your consultant said re twins and triplets. We have not discussed it as we never thought we would have 3. We are off to the hospital in 30 mins so I am just praying that the little embies made it though the night! Good luck with your next cycle.

Bangers


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Bangers good luck with your ET today, I agree with Katy twins/triplets are apparntly rare for us ladies


----------

